# Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2009)

*Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

hallo pcgh...  
ich hab mal eine frage für einen freund...
ich hab ne idee und wollte  euch mal nach eurer meinung fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir im  dachboden stehen zwei stillgelegte heizkörper mit den den maßen 5x1x0,1 Meter,  und das zweimal... die Rohre sind offen, und haben einen Durchmesser von 13mm,  ein Schlauch mit 12-13mm innendurchmesser würde also optimal passen. jetzt meine  frage wie gut die heizkörper kühlen oder auch nicht, da sie ja erst ab einer  bestimmten erreichten temperatur die wärme an den raum abgeben wie ich gehört  habe. ich kühle cpu und graka und würde das mal rein aus interesse und freude am  basteln testen, muss nicht die hammer kühlung haben, fände es aber sehr  interessant.

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Batas (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Ich hätte Angst vor dem Rost, der sich in ihnen festgesetzt hat.


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Er würde die heizkörper natürlich vorher kräftig durchspülen


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

also mit den dingern kann man super kühlen.du kannst entweder einfach noch ein paar langsam drehende lüfter drunter machen oder die rausstellen oder einfach so als radiator nehmen(was aber zu hohen temps führen würde glaubich)


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

super kühlen?  klingt schonmal gut. lüfter werde  ich eventuell dranmachen, ich würde ja schaun  wie sich die temps verhalten und dann drauf reagieren. also die heizkörper sind  fest an der wand im dachboden, also nix mit rausstehllen, sind auserdem sau  schwer^^... die sind nur abgeklemmt weil im winter mal die leitung  durchgefrohren ist, und seitdem sind sie ungenutzt. also denkst du das das mit  dem temps was wird? kann ich gleichzeitung auch den raum geringfügig damit  heizen?


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

ja wenn du lüfter ranmachst,dann müsstest du eigentlich gute temps haben.das kommt dann halt noch auf deinen durchfluss an.da musst du dann aufpassen,dass der durchfluss noch hoch genug ist.


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

wie siehts dann aus mit raum heizen? weil dadurch das die heizkörper abgetrennt sind ist es im dachboden nicht mehr so warm, vor allem nicht um diese jahreszeit. würde sich da geringfügig was machen lassen, dadurch das der pc läuft wirds ja auch nochmal warm.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

naja da hab ich nicht so viel ahnung.heizen müsste das schon allerdings glaube ich,dass das nicht wirklich gut heizt.also ich denke so vielleicht 5°C mehr als ohne heizung


----------



## Justin Bieber (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

5°C mehr im gesamten Raum wären schonmal nicht schlecht, ich könnte meinen quad ja auch auf 4x 4ghz übertakten, dann läuft er auf 80° und erreicht so ne wassertemp von 50°, was natürlich eine zeit lang dauert, aber so würde es doch an einen herkömmliche heizung rankommen oder nicht?


----------



## 0Martin21 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

also wenn du dein Rechner den ganzen Tag laufen läst ist das schon eine gute Heizung, kannst ja ausrechnen was du an Stromverbrauchst wir zu sagen wir 80%(Netzteil!!) in Wärme umgewandelt die in deine Wasser kühlung geht. wenn du die CPU und die Graka OCst dann kann das sagen wir mal ca.500W Wärme die Stunde nach oben gehen. und das den ganzen Tag sind immer hin 12KW. sollten je nach Isolierung sogar mehr drin sein. Nur Wer Zahlt der Strom!? wird ja auch eine menge sein.


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Heizkörper kühlen super..... Mein Tip: Statt lüfter lieber nen Ventilator oder so nahmen.
Das Zimmer Wird auch wärmer.... Aber ich glaube ehr 7-8 Grad.


----------



## Marquis (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Erstmal danke, dass du auf normale Schrift gewechselt hast!
Der wird auch nicht mehr heizen, als mit einem Radiator, es wird ja nicht mehr Wärme produziert. Du musst ausserdem die Wassermenge beachten, da wirst du viel Korro Mittel brauchen, G48 solltest du nehmen wg. Preis. Die Heizungen sollten auch nicht besonders restriktiv sein, da wird ne Laing o.ä. locker reichen.
Du solltest hinter die heizungen aber einen Filter machen, in Heizungen ist immer ziemlich viel siff.


----------



## adem12300 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Also es ist so: Wenn du deine Heizung nimmst wird das bei der größe zu 100% kein Problem mit der Kpühlung sein. Ich schätze, das da mindestens 10-20 Lieter Wasser reingehen, bis die warm sind dauert das schon seine Zeit, das übrige tut dann das Metall der Heizung. obs jedoch so Praktisch ist sich einen 5 Meter großen Radi zuzulegen...sehr fragich...wenn man den Platz hat ist das eine sau geile lösung.

Ich hatte bei meiner WAKÜ einen Mora 2 und ihn im Idle Modus passiv betrieben, beim zocken dann 3 Lüfter zugeschaltet und es hat alles wunderbar gekappt. Deine Heitung ist ca. 15 mal so groß wie der Mora...noch Fragen?!


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Ein normaler Elektroheizer schafft in der Stunde locker 1,5kW, dann wird es etwas warm, ansonsten werden selbst 500W nicht ausreichen, für die Kühlung wird das Teil aber locker ausreichen, die Flussgeschwindigkeit darf halt nicht zu schnell sein, denn der Heizkörper kann aufgrund der größeren Innenrohrdurchmesser nicht sehr viel Wärme abgeben, bei der Heizung macht das nicht sonderlich viel, bei ner Kühlung kann es etwas ausmachen, aber da kommt es immer auf den Heizkörper an. 

Am besten machst du nen Belastungstest mit nem Heizelement wie dem PIV.


----------



## Excalibur0177 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Beachtet, das diese Heizkörper eine Wärmeabgabe von etwa 2500W haben... Ein Prozi wird wohl ne ganze Woche brauchen, um das Wasser Handwarm zu bekommen... zumal er nicht 24/7 auf Volllast läuft. Also von daher brauchst einen guten CPU-Kühler, um die entstehende  Temperatur von der CPU auch abzuführen. Und im Winter wird Kondenswasser auch ein Prob sein  Immerhin steht der Heizkörper aufm Dachboden, wo schon Leitungen aufgefrohren sind...


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Was meinst du damit? Das der  Heizkörper die Wärme erst abgibt, wenn eine gewisse Temperatur erreicht wurde?  Also mit meiner CPU auf 3,4 und ner übergetakteten HD4870, und dann beides auf  last, krieg ich das wasser in meinem kreislauf, wenn ich die lüfter auf 5v  schalte, auf 40° also ziehmlich heiß für ne wakü. wenn ich dann am Heizkörper  keine lüfter dran hab, könnt ich mir schon vorstellen dass des wasser nach ner  zeit ne ordentliche temperatur erreichen wird


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Es gibt einen Wert der sagt, wieviel Kelvin (=Grad Celsius, nur anderer Nullpunkt) der Kühler über Raumtemperatur sein muss damit 1W abgegeben werden kann.


----------



## Justin Bieber (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

0 kelvin = absoluter nullpunkt

bei grad wird ja vom gerfierpunkt des wasser gezählt

und wie siehts aus, wenn das wasser um die 30° hat, was normal ist, wie war ist dann der heizkörper? wenn er dann nur z.b. 3° über raumtemp ist, dann würde die wassertemp ja weiter steigen weil er nicht genug durch die umgebung gekühlt wird, also wassertemps steigt soweit, bis er so warm ist bis er genügend abgibt, das er das zimmer erwärmt, ist doch optimal?


----------



## rebel4life (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Schau mal wieviel Grad das Wasser hat, das bei dir durch die Heizung läuft. Das Wasser hat gut 70°C, dabei kann der Heizkörper z.B. 200W abgeben, sprich du hast zur Raumtemperatur (ca. 20°C) ne Differenz von 50°C, die der Kühler wärmer sein muss als die Umgebung damit er 200W abgeben kann. Das mit den 200W ist jetzt nur so angenommen, da müsste man schauen, wie das bei deinem Heizkörper ist, aber probieren geht in diesem Fall über studieren.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

ja also ne gute kühlleistung wirste schon haben.musst am besten einfach mal probieren und dann uns mal bescheid sagen,wie gut dass ganze dann heizt.wenn du damit wirklich gut heizen willst,dann könnsteste vielleicht noch nen peltierelement dazwischen klemmen.


----------



## On/OFF (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Hi ,

Ich würde keinen Heizköper einsetzen , schon wegen den oben genannten Problemen wie Rost ! In Heizkörpern ist kein Kupfer verbaut ! Nimm Lieber einen Mora2 Pro , da sind 24 Meter Kupferrohr verbaut , gepaart mit sehr feinen Lamellen , da kommt kein Heizkörper ran.   mfg


----------



## Monsterclock (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Es wäre eine Überlegung wert 2 Kreisläufe zu machen, dass die Flüssikkeiten von Heizkörper und den PC komponenten nicht vermischen


----------



## constantine_90 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Also ich so als Gas u. Wasserinstallateur Meister   komme aus dem lachen nicht raus (-; Echt geiler Stoff, um einen Raum zuheizen braucht man dessen Größe und Beschaffenheit (Dämmung)
daraus wird ein Q-Wert ermittelt (wieviel Watt der Raum benötigt um eine Raumtemperatur von 21°C zu erreichen) deswegen kann man auch nicht pauschal sagen wieviel °C sich der Raum erwärmt !!! sage jetzt mal da passiert nix nie und nimmer. bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt 
(Dach, Wände kühlen schneller als man sie aufheizt)

Man weiß auch nicht, um was für eine Bauform der HK. verfügt 5000 x 1000 x 100 hört sich nach einem Einzel Kornvektor an der auch einen Wiederstand hat ( die Pumpe muss dagegen ankämpfen) schafft die das auch, fraglich, denke eine Woche hält sie durch, dann isse kaputt  

2 kreisläufe hört sich gut an brauchst dazu einen Wärmetauscher ( Wasser zu Wasser),eine wilo oder grundfoss pumpe, Anschlussmaterial ect.
teuer  sag ich da mal. aber nur so würde es funzen ohne das die Mini pumpe  putt geht und sich deine cpu/graka kühler zusetzen.

schöne grüße an deinen Freund, sag ihm er soll sich nen Mora zulegen, wie es etwas weiter oben schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## nemetona (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Je nach Gegebenheit des Dachbodens sehe ich den Sommer eventuell Problematisch.
Wie hoch werden denn dort die Temperaturen in der warmen Jahreszeit?


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Dann melde ich mich mal zu Wort, ist ja schließlich mein Dachboden^^



Monsterclock schrieb:


> Es wäre eine Überlegung wert 2 Kreisläufe zu machen, dass die Flüssikkeiten von Heizkörper und den PC komponenten nicht vermischen



Wäre eine Möglichkeit, allerdings wäre das nicht so einfach zu bauen und kosten würde es auch was, den Heizkörper in den Kreislauf einbinden würde nichts kosten 



constantine_90 schrieb:


> Also ich so als Gas u. Wasserinstallateur Meister   komme aus dem lachen nicht raus (-; Echt geiler Stoff, um einen Raum zuheizen braucht man dessen Größe und Beschaffenheit (Dämmung)
> daraus wird ein Q-Wert ermittelt (wieviel Watt der Raum benötigt um eine Raumtemperatur von 21°C zu erreichen) deswegen kann man auch nicht pauschal sagen wieviel °C sich der Raum erwärmt !!! *sage jetzt mal da passiert nix nie und nimmer.* bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt
> (Dach, Wände kühlen schneller als man sie aufheizt)
> 
> ...



Genug gelacht, gehts wieder? okay...
Ich sag dir da erwärmt sich 100% was, da die Wassertemperatur schon im unübertakteten Zustand logischerweiße über Raumtemperatur ist. Das Wasser ist immer auf Raumtemperatur und wenn es dann noch die Abwärme der Komponenten aufnimmt kann es nur wärmer werden !
Nehmen wir an, stark untertrieben, das Wasser wird auf nur 23° bei 22° Raumtemperatur erwärmt. So erwärmt sich in der unmittelbaren Umgebung des Heizkörpers die Raumtemperatur, und soviel kann ich dir sagen, dazu wird es kommen.



nemetona schrieb:


> Je nach Gegebenheit des Dachbodens sehe ich den Sommer eventuell Problematisch.
> Wie hoch werden denn dort die Temperaturen in der warmen Jahreszeit?



Also jetzt im Winter wird es sehr problematisch, da keine Heizung vorhanden ist und es gerne mal bis zu 8°C kalt wird.
Im Sommer würde ich den Heizkörper natürlich wieder aus dem Kreislauf nehmen, da er ja durch die Raumtemperatur (bis zu 28°C) schon stark aufgeheizt werden würde.
Mir geht es nur darum im Winter eine gute Kühlung für meinen PC (welche eh schon mehr als ausreichend ist) zu bekommen, aber vor allem darum den Raum, wenn auch nur etwas, aufzuheizen.


----------



## Genim2008 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*



			
				Da_Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Genug gelacht, gehts wieder? okay...
> Ich sag dir da erwärmt sich 100% was, da die Wassertemperatur schon im unübertakteten Zustand logischerweiße über Raumtemperatur ist. Das Wasser ist immer auf Raumtemperatur und wenn es dann noch die Abwärme der Komponenten aufnimmt kann es nur wärmer werden !
> Nehmen wir an, stark untertrieben, das Wasser wird auf nur 23° bei 22° Raumtemperatur erwärmt. So erwärmt sich in der unmittelbaren Umgebung des Heizkörpers die Raumtemperatur, und soviel kann ich dir sagen, dazu wird es kommen.



Natürlich "heizt" sich der Raum etwas, wenn auch wirklich extrem minimal, auf (Ich rede von 0.01° ?!). 

Jedoch kann man dein Vergleich genauso gut hiermit vergleichen: 
Ich habe in der Nordsee 10L Wasser aus der Lüneburger Heide ins Meer gekippt.  Jetzt hat sich der Wasserspiegel vor Amerika um 0.0000000001mm erhöht. Brauchen die Leute auf der anderen Seite der Erde jetzt ein Flut-Warnsystem weil sich der Meeresspiegel erhöht?

Verstehst?  Und das wird constantine_90 auch klar gewesen sein aber du hast davon nichts. 
Es geht ja nicht um die Frage "Erwärmt sich der Raum überhaupt?" (-also rein physikalisch- das auch 0.01° Erwärmung die Frage mit "JA" beantwortet) sondern darum, dass du etwas spürst.


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Und auch das glaube ich, denn die "x°C>Raumtemperatur" bleiben ja konstant, also es wird, auch wenn nur 0,001°C jede Minute weiter erwärmt... Und wenn das Wasser, realistisch gesehen, eine Temperatur von 32° hat, sind das 10°C über Raumtemperatur, da wird deutlich was passieren. Außerdem rede ich davon wie es im Winter aussehen wird, Raumtemperatur=8°C, Wassertempatur in zwei großen Heizkörpern 32°. Da wird sich deutlich ! was an der Raumtemperatur verändern.


----------



## constantine_90 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Oki genug gelacht 
probiere es doch bitte einfach aus und erzähle uns was für Test Ergebnisse du erreichst, wir brauchen uns nicht um theoretische Sachen unterhalten wenn keiner etwas vorzeigbares jemals gemacht hat. Also bitte probiere es, habe dieses Thema auch schon abonniert 

Die Problematiken wurden hier ja nun schon ausführlich genannt, bin echt gespannt.

REINHAUN


----------



## On/OFF (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

@ Da_Frank

Um dir mal komplett den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen!

Ich habe einen Mora 2 PRO siehe Signatur , getestet mit dem System
HardcoreTest Furmark+Prime ich schätze mal ca 300 Watt muss der im OC abtransportieren . Der Raum war ca 16m² x 2,4m hoch = 38,4m³ . 
Aus dem Mora kommt ein Warmer Luftzug raus .

Ergebnis:

Wassertemp:
Idle: 28,2°C (nach ca 3h @ Luft 27,2°C)

Last : 32,6°C (nach 5000sec Prime + Furmark @Luft 27,9°C) sprich 1,5h ca

Luft-Wasser Delta @Last = 4,7°C 

Mit 4,7°C L-W-Delta gibt der Mora fast die ganze Energie an den Raum ab.

und wie du siehst schafft der Mora 2 Pro nach 1,5h Volllast grad mal die Luft um 0,7°C zu erhitzen . Wenn du selber nachlesen willst siehe hier :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/40288-wasserkuehlungstemperaturenvergleich-4.html

der 6te Post von oben ....   mfg   spar dir die Bastelei.


----------



## rabit (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Ich denke die Pumpen sollten eine Ordentliche Portion an Fördeleistung haben!


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

ON/OFF, ein Mora hat eine viel geringere Oberfläche als zwei 5x1 Meter große Heizkörper... deswegen auch der name Heizkörper 
Und einfach ausprobieren is nich, wenn ich es durchzieh würde ich mir einen extra kühlkörper und pumpe kaufen, mein gutes wakü-equipment opfere ich nicht für eine solche bastelei.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*



Da_Frank schrieb:


> ON/OFF, ein Mora hat eine viel geringere Oberfläche als zwei 5x1 Meter große Heizkörper... deswegen auch der name Heizkörper



Nur was bringt es 1-5°K Wärmeres Wasser als die Raumtemperatur durch nen Heizkörper zu jagen und hoffen Das es Wärmer wird. 
Ich ereiche mit meine System @ Last eine Erwärmung meines Zimmers (12m²) um 0,5°C in der Stunde was ja sauviel ist bei nur 17°C.
Ich kühle meine CPU, GPU, und das Board über nen Fusion-block mit dem Mora 2 Pro


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Ich wunder mich nur, bei meinem alten PC (XP2500, 5200 Ultra) wurde mein Zimmer (15qm) schon nach einer stunde um 3-4°C wärmer...


----------



## skdiggy (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

das was du willst würde klappen,aber der raum würde sich nicht heizen.


----------



## Fabian (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*



> Ich wunder mich nur, bei meinem alten PC (XP2500, 5200 Ultra) wurde mein Zimmer (15qm) schon nach einer stunde um 3-4°C wärmer



Ja ne,iss klar.
Ich meine mal einen ähnlichen Artikel gelsen zu haben.
Zum groben Rechnen wurden dort glaube ich 50W pro qm Raum gerechnet,diese wurden benötigt um den Raum auf Temperatur zu halten/leicht zu erwärmen...


----------



## Da_Frank (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Der alte Rechner verbrauchte aber gerade einmal 120 Watt, heizte aber sowas von, im Sommer war es oft nicht auszuhalten mehrere Stunde mit dem Rechner in einem Zimmer.
Weswegen sollte mein 300 Watt verbrauchender Rechner weniger heizen? Naja ich merks das er weniger heizt aber wieso^^ Neuer Technologie? So schauts aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*



rabit schrieb:


> Ich denke die Pumpen sollten eine Ordentliche Portion an Fördeleistung haben!



Eigentlich nicht.
Im Vergleich zu Wakü-Komponenten hat ein Heizkörper einen riesigen Querschnitt und entsprechend niedrigen Wiederstand.
Eine starke Pumpe bräuchte man höchstens, um die Leitung zum Dachboden von unten her zu befüllen.



Da_Frank schrieb:


> ON/OFF, ein Mora hat eine viel geringere Oberfläche als zwei 5x1 Meter große Heizkörper... deswegen auch der name Heizkörper



Wobei die Fläche herzlich wenig mit der Heizleistung zu tun hat - die Wärme landet letztlich komplett im Raum, egal wie. Der Rest ist nur für eine schöne Anzeige in Diagnosetools. (oder für OC-Ergebnisse)
Ob das nun spürbar warm wird, hängt wohl entscheident von der Isolierung und Dichtheit des Dachbodens ab. So wie er beschrieben wurde, ist eins von beiden nicht gegeben - oder die Decke darunter ist so extrem gut isoliert, dass bislang gar keine Wärme nach oben dringt, was ich aber bezweifle.


Bezüglich der Realisierbarkeit:
Aufgrund des bei Heizkörpern immer vorhandenen Korrosions-/Verunreinigungsproblems und wegen der Temperaturen deutlich unter dem Taupunkt, würde ich ebenfalls zu einem Zweikreissystem raten.
Ein "grober" Kreislauf durch die Heizkörper und einen Wärmetauscher, letzterer sollte bereits gut isoliert sein. Ein zweiter vom Wärmetauscher in den "warmen" Teil der Wohnung und den Rechner selbst.
Der Knackpunkt wird eine Steuerung, die die Pumpleistung im ersten Kreislauf so anpasst, dass die Wassertemperatur im zweiten nie unter Raumtemperatur sinkt. (Problem1: Es gibt keine fertige Wakü-Steuerung, die einen Sensor als Sollwert-Vorgabe akzeptiert. Problem2: Die typischen Pumpen dürften sich nicht weit genug runterregeln lassen. Ob sie ständiges An-/Aus verkraften...)
In Sachen Wärmetauscher hat sich bei Kompressorkaskaden übrigens eine einfache Lösung bewährt:
- 1 Kupferrohr mit großem Innendurchmesser (paar m, gewickelt)
- 1 Kupferrohr mit kleinem Außendurchmesser (dito)
- 2 T-Stücke, passend für das große Rohr
- 2 Reduziermuffen, passend vom T-Stück aufs kleine Rohr
Die T-Stücke kommen an die Enden vom großen Rohr. Das kleine Rohr wird durch die T-Stücke und das große Rohr verlegt. Die Enden der T-Stücke werden mit den Reduziermuffen gegenüber dem kleinen Rohr abgedichtet -> fertig.
Jetzt kann man Wasser durch die T-Stücke und das große Rohr leiten und getrennt davon Wasser durch das kleine Rohr. Selbiges stellt die Grenzfläche zwischen beiden Kreisläufen da, an der Wärme ausgetauscht werden kann. (Und der Aufbau ist auch noch optimal für ein Gegenstromverfahren)


----------



## Xandrus (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Mit 4,7°C L-W-Delta gibt der Mora fast die ganze Energie an den Raum ab.



Ahja und mit nem Delta von 15° gibt der Radi dann weniger Energie an den Raum ab? 
Irgendwie scheine viele nicht ganz zu vestehen, dass Temperaturen nicht wirklich viel mit Energie zu tun haben.... 
Je höher die Temperaturdifferen desto mehr Energie kann nen Radiator abgeben! Bei nem Heizkörper ist die Differenz relativ groß damit die Dinger ordentlich arbeiten....


----------



## On/OFF (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Man bist du Blöd  Vielleicht hätte ich es anders formulieren sollen ^^


----------



## Virus2k20 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Heizkörper als externe Kühlung?
Ja ich würde sagen Empfehelenswert. Unten ist ein Foto von meinem . Einen unauffälligernen Kühlkörper kann man sich kaum vorstelln. Um dem Rost - Thema vorzubeugen habe ich einen Aluminium - Heizkörper verwendet. Der Heizkörper ist wegen seinen besseren Wärmeleiteigenschaften für den Betrieb mit niederen Wassertemperaturen wie geschaffen (siehe Anwendungen in Niedrigenergie Häuser). Trotz gründlichem ausspühlen konnte ich noch Alu - Bröselchen im Filter finden. Die Kühlwirkung ist unglaublich .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Virus2k20


----------



## Marquis (28. November 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

Um dem Korrosions - Thema vorzubeugen, würde ich kein Aluminium nehmen, aber ich nehm mal an du hast Korro Schutzmittel!?
Sonst hast du die Alu - Bröselchen bald im CPU Kühler.


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

@xandrus:

Der Kelvin/Watt Wert gibt an, wieviel Grad der Kühler über der Raumtemperatur sein muss, damit er 1W abgeben kann.

Bei 1°C über Raumtemperatur kann Kühler A 1W an die Umgebung abgeben, Kühler B braucht für 1W eine Temperatur welche 5°C über Raumtemperatur liegt und kühlt somit schlechter.


----------



## Virus2k20 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Heizkörper als Wärmetauscher - machbar ?*

@Marquis
Ja gegen Algen und Reaktionen der unterschiedlichen Metalle ist genügened Protect IP im Wasser. Gegen die Alubröselchen hilft ein engmaschiger Metalldrahtfilter.

lg
Virus


----------

